# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  1С Розница Фискальный регистратор эмулятор

## Nov53rus

Установил 1с Розница 2.3 , редакция 2.3.3.31 и вот не могу найти решения как запустить на ней Фискальный регистратор эмулятор , 2.2 можно было решить вопрос установкой стороннего драйвера эмулятора, 2.3 уже это не прокатывает, кто то есть из опытных кто может дать совет, спасибо !

----------


## SANDERORENO

есть тама такая штука , только надо маленько помучаться, если еще актуально, то научу

----------


## Viktor8383

Добрый день.Я бы тоже не отказался от подобного обучения.Насколько я помню,то и под Конфигурацию розницы 2.3 тоже были обработки Эмулятора ККТ.Найти бы их.

----------

